# Why did our sheep die?



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Our sheep died December 8, 2006. I just don't want what happened to her to happen to our current ruminants. She was a pet. We saved her from a meat market as a lamb. She was so beautiful, really black, thin legs, and was a shetland. Her name was Sweet Pea but we called her Sheepie. This how she died. About a week before her death, I noticed she wasn't eating hay. But she ate some bread. After that she wouldn't eat anything. After a day or two we had the vet out, he said it looked like antifreeze, which isn't possible, or kidney failure. We gave her tons of meds that our friend gave to us, and more from the vet. After about a week we found her dead. By then she wasn't able to stand. She had no vaccinations. My mom my really sad, she had been that sad since 13 years ago when both her parents died 7 weeks apart, and more so then her own brother [but it was his own fault.] We had to bury her ourselves. We had her about 9 months. She was really sweet and would pounce around the yard.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, First of all I am so sorry about your loss. It is always so hard to lose a beloved pet. Please feel better that you did save her from the meat market, any you gave her a wonderful life while you had her.
Ok, I do believe everyone is going to tell you that we need more information. We will never really know what happened. The only way to really of found that out was doing a Necropsy. 
You said that she stopped eating. Did she have a temp? How long had it been since she was dewormed? Had you done a fecal float on her? Did she have normal poop?

Sorry, lots of questions, but they are all needed to see if we can even TRY to help you.
You said she died 12-8-06. Did you mean 12--8-07?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. It's really hard to say without seeing the animal. Here's a web site on sheep diseases it may help you find out something. http://www.nadis.org.uk/Diseases_Sheep.html
G&S


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I mean '06. She had normal poop and got wormed probably within a month of her death.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your loss.Without seeing the animal it's hard to tell because there are so many things it could have been.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so a year ago she died?


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

Im sorry 4 ur loss


----------

